# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Alpine Corina e2815 μου καίει συνεχώς την ασφάλεια πάνω στην πλακέτα

## Nicktm

Καλημέρα με το που τον ανάβω όλες οι ενδείξεις στο ταμπλό δουλεύουν με το που δίνω start και πάει να πάρει το μοτέρ μου καεί την ασφάλεια πάνω στην πλακέτα τη βραδέως πριν την κάψει και δώσει εκκίνηση στο μοτέρ στην πλακέτα επάνω μου ανάβει μια κόκκινη λυχνία φταίει η πλακέτα η το μοτέρ σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## pliktras

Πολύ πιθανό να έχουν πρόβλημα και η πλακέτα και το μοτέρ, ειναι πάρα πολύ κλασικό πρόβλημα.Το μοτέρ θα πρέπει να γίνει έλεγχος σωστός απο κάποιον που να γνωρίζει και να σας πει αν χρειάζεται περιέλιξη.Απο εκεί και πέρα αν είναι καμμένο (ή έχει αρπάξει) πολύ πιθανό να έκαψε και την πλακέτα. Τέτοια προβλήματα τα έχουμε αναφέρει πολλές φορές, είναι απο ανύπαρκτο λάδωμα του τάπητα ή απο παλιό τάπητα που δεν έχει αλλαχτεί.

----------

mikemtb73 (05-08-21)

----------


## Nicktm

Το μοτέρ το δοκίμασα με μια μπαταρία και δουλεύει κανονικα ..... οπότε πάμε για πλακέτα

----------

